# Need tips for eating well at holidays/parties



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

So as I've been working on becoming stronger at cycling I've been trying to loose some more weight as well. If im eating at home I'm pretty good about the quality and quantity of what I eat. The thing I have a hard time with is if I go to a party (and sometimes to a lesser extent out to dinner) I have a hard time making good food choices. This time of year is especially difficult with Halloween, Thanksgiving, holiday parties with work and family, new years etc. There is always way more to eat and drink (and not always good choices). I know consistency in your diet probably goes a long way but anyone have some practical tips for getting through holidays and social outings and maintaining healthy eating?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Eat before you go to the party. Then you will be full and resist temptation better. Hang out by the veggie platter and avoid being near the chips and hot wings. Or even better, away from all the food. Alcohol has 7 calories per gram. Ask the host for a diet soda in a glass. Everyone else will think you have a cocktail, and you won't have the empty calories.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

:bluefrown:


----------



## Hunyak (Dec 20, 2014)

What you eat between Thanksgiving and Christmas is not nearly as important as what you eat between Christmas and Thanksgiving.


----------



## Halfabrain (Jun 5, 2014)

Eliminate everything on the table served as 'finger-food' or a semi-solid dip (i.e. no toothpicks, forks, or other ancillary hand-to-mouth devices). Just think to yourself - "I'm not getting Hepatitis A or H1N1 flu tonight!" every time you look at the finger foods (includes cookies).


----------



## peter85 (Mar 7, 2017)

Don't over worry. Make the party days your cheat days or have them coincide with a long, depleted ride earlier in the day.

Don't be _ that_ guy...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Ride more ^^

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

If your going to a family dinner, and it's not considered rude, maybe you could bring your own platter of food to set out, something to share but healthier for you? If not try to eat before hand or stick to the somewhat healthier options, veggies, fruit, stick to water (don't drink pop, even diet stuff, it's all linked to obesity). And if you do indulge, don't sweat it, just get back on track the next day.


----------

